# .mov editing OR .mov to .wmv



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a Panasonic digital camera with a movie mode with sound. It records in _.mov_ format. I can play the files using Quicktime, of course, but I need to be able to edit them. 
Remember, I want freeware! 
I've searched all over the net for a freeware video editor that will perform similar functions to Windows Movie Maker, but on .mov files, but I haven't had any luck. 
I've also looked for a freeware program to convert .mov to .wmv files so I can simply use Movie Maker. But I haven't found anything that can convert .mov to .wmv with little or no loss in quality.

Is there anything out there that can do what I want in a free, convenient package?

P.S. I'd like to hear your thoughts on the one program I've found and actually considered: SUPER. I want to know how the quality of the conversion is, and how usable the interface is (one site that reviewed it said it was difficult to use).


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

As far as I know, there isn't a way to go directly from .mov to .wma. For a detailed explanation of how to convert, check this thread from a Panasonic camera forum.


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

You like cattle, I take it.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

wish i had a mac said:


> You like cattle, I take it.


Why yes, yes I do.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure what restrictions are on this free download.
http://www.effectmatrix.com/total-video-converter/index.htm


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Not sure what restrictions are on this free download.
> http://www.effectmatrix.com/total-video-converter/index.htm


It's shareware, $46. to buy after 15 days.


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

Oooh! Gouge!


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

?tahw sseug ,yeH

I think I found something good! (he said in the most overly cheerful voice he could manage)

*Check this out!*
http://www.squared5.com/


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

Hmm... I can't seem to find any way of converting to wmv format. I thought it let you, but apparently not.
And I still want to convert it because as I expected, this program has only rudimentary editing capability (i.e., cutting from either the beginning or the end of the video). *Pbthpth!*:down:


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

So, I'm still looking for a solution.
I should add that I want to be able to edit both the audio and the video.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

To Record/Edit the audio ... That's easy ... get this Freeware .. it's the best, no argument here.
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

To edit the video with freeware seems to be a problem.
Otherwise ... I'd suggest Adobe Premiere Elements 3.0


----------



## Freezz (Mar 21, 2007)

You can try VidLogo and codec for QuickTime http://www.geovid.com/download/support/quicktimealt163.exe

There is trial version without time limit. This is program can convert mov files to wmv, avi, mpeg very easy and simple.


----------

